# nach biosbootmeldung ein GRUB



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Hab vorhin meinen PC ganz normal runtergefahren (winXP) und wollt nen Neustart machen. Nur jetzt kommt nach der Biosboot-Meldung einfach nur das Wort GRUB und ein blinkendes _ ich kann dann nichts mehr machen. Er startet weder linux noch winxp. Habe suse 9.X glaub 9.0 oder 9.1. Hab des aber schon laengere Zeit nichtmehr gestartet, somit dort auch ncihts geaendert.

Hat vll jemand eien loesung   


liebe Grueße Nyx


----------



## elmyth (23. Januar 2005)

Grub neu installieren und wiederfür Dual-os konfigurieren.
Steht glaube ich sogar in der Suse Dokumentation wie das geht.


----------



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

woah, danke  ich werds mal probieren, allerdings hab ich keien linux cd auf der das drauf sein koennte, denn hab SuSe ueber FTP installiert. kann ich GRUB dort auch finden, so dass sich es auch installieren laesst?


----------



## elmyth (23. Januar 2005)

Lade dir doch irgendeine LiveCD runter, zB Gentoo und dann von dieser grub ermergen und in MBS schieben ;-)


----------



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

also hab da eien seite gefunden auf der folgendes steht:
----
Der erste Schritt zur Installation ist natürlich der Download des GRUB Bootloaders. Zu finden ist dieser unter ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/; hier muss man sich die Dateien grub-VERSION-i386.tar.gz und grub-VERSION-i386-pc.ext2fs herunterladen. 
----
k ich keonnt das jetzt mit diesem pc runterladen... aber wie bekomm ichd as auf meinen pc, der bootet aj weder linux noch winxp... die datein lassen sich doch nicht von cd booten wenn ich die brenne oder wie?


----------



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

elmyth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lade dir doch irgendeine LiveCD runter, zB Gentoo und dann von dieser grub ermergen und in MBS schieben ;-)



ahso... ok


----------



## JohannesR (23. Januar 2005)

elmyth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lade dir doch irgendeine LiveCD runter, zB Gentoo und dann von dieser grub ermergen und in MBS schieben ;-)


Das ist doch totaler Unsinn. Der Grub ist installiert, du musst ihn also nur noch mit der Grubshell in den MBR installieren, das geht, wenn du dich in dein Environment chrootest.


----------



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Johannes,

 .oO was heißt denn: " dein Environment chrootest."? 
Hab nicht gerade die ahnung von Linux.

Hab aber noch eine Frage. woran kann das denn liegen, dass da jetzt nur noch GRUB steht? Möchte das naemlich ungern nochmal haben, wenn ich das hier ueberhaupt wegbekommen sollte.

Bevor ich Windows beendet habe, habe ich noch cool edit, wavlab, soundforge und cubase sx installiert... nach jeder Installation kam die Aufforderung mein Windows neu zu starten. Habe das aber erst alles installiert und dann nur einen reboot gemacht, bzw. danach hat er aj nciht mehr gestartet. Koennte dieser GRUB Fehler jetzt daher kommen?


----------



## Nyx (23. Januar 2005)

also, hab jetzt suse geloescht... immerhin komm ich jetzt wieder an meine daten...
is vll nicht die beste loesung, aber muss weiter arbeiten...

mistake


----------

